# The mysterious case of ACTA and policy laundering treaties



## CJIS

CTV.ca 
*The mysterious case of ACTA and policy laundering treaties*
Death and Taxes - ‎1 hour ago‎

By Tamer Rizk 6 mins ago It was a dark, cloudy day in Tokyo as powerful leaders from more than eight countries met to execute a treaty that had until recently been shrouded in secrecy.


----------

